# Another New Podcast from Woodsmith...



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/category/podcast/


Haven't had a chance to watch it yet, Bob Noles had emailed me that there was a new one. 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Corey for the link.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

My thanks too for the update. I think I have all of these down loaded for viewing. Great information on them - at least for me - a beginner...


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I love the videos.

Doug


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks for posting! these vids are great!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

I just called my son-in-law and had him put all 29 of them on a CD...

I will get to view them this week end.. 

Thanks for the link 
By the way say hi for me to Bob N......tell him we miss him 
Also tell him sometimes you fill like a nut and sometimes you don't, he will know what you are talking about..(working great )



========


----------

